# Can anyone help in Wisconsin?



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

There's an add on craigslist for a man with a white male rat who he bought as snake meat but the snake didn't eat him. Please help


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Post the link in the craigslist section of this thread. I also recommend you post it to social media groups, such as rat pages on facebook.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been calling and calling this guy and now the and is taken down Hope he found a good home


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

yet another craigslist find. http://racine.craigslist.org/pet/4865041569.html


----------



## TattedRat (Jan 28, 2015)

Ilovemybabyrats said:


> yet another craigslist find. http://racine.craigslist.org/pet/4865041569.html


"nutritious and delicious" breaks my heart


----------

